# Oif/oef vets???



## bastardmaker (Apr 7, 2011)

Are there any of you here? I was Army 19D 96' - 08'. Did any of you have a knee jerk reaction to the war(s)? Are you doing OK?


----------



## bastardmaker (Apr 9, 2011)

Also would you say enduring the hardships over there prepared you for the hardships of the road back home in the states?


----------



## Nelco (Apr 10, 2011)

hope you find some folks
good luck


----------



## Dmac (Apr 10, 2011)

i was in the 82nd from 86 to 92. it has helped me greatly, especially dealing with crappy weather while camping.


----------

